# CT Scans with contrast



## aklunder (Jan 11, 2012)

Would Q9967 be reported along with 74177? Or is the contrast included in the 74177?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are the facility providing the contrast, then yes you would code for it.  Q9965-Q9967 for LOCM depending on what concentration. 
It is packaged for outpatient hospital under OPPS but should still be coded.  It is paid separately for imaging centers/offices under the physician fee schedule.


----------



## aklunder (Jan 11, 2012)

We are only billing the technical component of the 74177 and we own the equipment. Q9967 is not included in 74177?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are paid under the physician fee schedule it is not included.  You should code separately for low osmolar contrast material.  It is billed per ml.


----------

